# +++ حماتى قنبلة ذرية.... وهجوز بنتها من خيبتى القوية ++++



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

سؤال




*خطبت فتاة فاضلة . ولكني وجدت أن أمها حادة الطبع ، كثيرة المشاكل ومتعبة . فهل أكمل زواجي بها ، وتصبح هذه الأم المشاكسة حماتي . أنا متخوف . أم لا أتزوجها ، وحينئذ يتعبني ضميري، لأنه ما ذنب الابنة ، إن كانت أمها هكذا ؟ فبماذا تنصحني ؟ *


*الاجابــــــــــة*

*
نعم ما ذنب الابنة ، أن كانت أمها هكذا ؟ هل تقف الأم في طريقها ، فتمنع عنها كل فرصة للزواج ؟ كثيراً ما سئلت هذا السؤال ، *

*وكانت إجابتي هي : يمكنك أن تتزوج هذه الابنة علي شرطين : 
1- أنها لا تكون قد ورثت شيئاً من طباع أمها ، بل تكون علي العكس ساخطة علي طباع هذه الأم عن اقتناع . 

أنها تكون ذات شخصية مستقلة ، بحيث لا تتبع أمها في المستقبل ، ولا تكون تحت طاعتها في أخطائها . وبذلك تستطيع أن تنقذ هذه الابنة المظلومة ، بزواجك منها ، فلا تتركها ضحية لأم حادة الطبع كثيرة المشاكل ومتعبة . 


المصدر
الكتاب : سنوات مع أسئلة الناس ( ج7) . 
المؤلف : قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث .
الناشر : الكلية الإكليريكية للأقباط الأرثوذكسية . 
الطبعة : الثانية مايو 1995 *​ 

*ملطوش:smi411:

*​*
*​*
*


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع مفيد جداااااااااااااا
شكرا لكم


----------



## M a r i a m (27 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي ياالنهيسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## mansour (28 أغسطس 2008)

الموضوع جميل جدا وبســــــــــــــــــــــــــــيط جدا بس روعه ولذيذ وشكرا وربنا يباركك


----------



## M a r i a m (28 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي منصور لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2008)

رااااااااااااااائع جدا يا يارا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## M a r i a m (28 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي ياكوكو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> سؤال
> 
> 
> 
> ...



موضوع جميل يا y_a_r_a

مشكورة 
ربنا يباركك


​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي كليم متى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## yerigagarin (13 سبتمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> *
> 1- أنها لا تكون قد ورثت شيئاً من طباع أمها
> طبعا دا مستحيل لان البنت في هذه الحاله انتقلت اليها
> صفات الام عن طريق الجينات والتربيه
> ...


​ *انا اختلف معاكي يا يارا
لانه في الحاله دي وضعه حيكون 
زي وضع حماه المستقبلي بالظبط
التاريخ بيقول كده
وانا شخصيا شفت حالات كتير
طبعا فيه اثتثنائات
لكن نسبه بسيطه جدا
لا تري بالعين المجرده
لذلك نصيحتي لاي شاب يري
ان حماته المستقبليه 
حادة الطباع وكثيرة المشاكل
ومتسلطه ومتعبه
اهرب
runnnnnnnn
huryyyyyyyyyyyyy
وانت لسه علي البر
قبل فوات الاوان
الموضوع لا يحتمل التجربه
او التضحيه و المجامله
انها حياتك الواحده
ليس هناك فرصه اخري

شكرا يارا علي الموضوع الهام
وارجو ان رأيي ميكونش زعلك
:smi411:

*​


----------



## M a r i a m (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*1- أنها لا تكون قد ورثت شيئاً من طباع أمها 
طبعا دا مستحيل لان البنت في هذه الحاله انتقلت اليها
صفات الام عن طريق الجينات والتربيه
انا مختلفة معاك فى حاجة يا يوري ان الصفات العادية زى الحدة او الطيبة دى صفات مكتسبة مش وراثية يعنى مش لازم ان الام تكون حادة فى طباعها تكون بنتها كدة بالجينات والوراثة ​​، بل تكون علي العكس ساخطة علي طباع هذه الأم عن اقتناع
حتي لو​​​ كانت ساخطه علي طباع الام
فهذا السخط ظاهري فقط لانها تعلم ان هذه الطباع خاطئه
لكن الراسخ في عقلها هو طباع امها
ومن شب علي شئ شاب عليه
ازاى عارفة انها خاطئة ومع ذلك بتقول انها راسخة
وممكن تكون فعلا شابت بس على صفات جميلة من شبابها
مش لازم تكون صفات امها
لانها مش وراثية​ 
​​​​​​​
أنها تكون ذات شخصية مستقلة ، بحيث لا تتبع أمها في المستقبل 
في هذه الحاله هي مش محتاجه تتبع شخصيه امها
لانها حتكون مستقله ومتسلطه زي امها
هههههههههههه
فى فرق واضح بين شخصية مستقلة بذاتها وشخصية متسلطة
ممكن تكون انسانه بجد كويسة وبتراعي وتحترم رأي الطرف الاخر بس مستقلة يعني مش ماشية ورا كلام مامتها وفاهمة كويس ازاى تحافظ على بيتها واسرتها 


ولا تكون تحت طاعتها في أخطائها . وبذلك تستطيع أن تنقذ هذه الابنة المظلومة ، بزواجك منها ، فلا تتركها ضحية لأم حادة الطبع كثيرة المشاكل ومتعبة . 
​*











*انا اختلف معاكي يا يارا
لانه في الحاله دي وضعه حيكون 
زي وضع حماه المستقبلي بالظبط
التاريخ بيقول كده
وانا شخصيا شفت حالات كتير
طبعا فيه اثتثنائات
لكن نسبه بسيطه جدا
لا تري بالعين المجرده
لذلك نصيحتي لاي شاب يري
ان حماته المستقبليه 
حادة الطباع وكثيرة المشاكل
ومتسلطه ومتعبه
اهرب
runnnnnnnn
huryyyyyyyyyyyyy
وانت لسه علي البر
قبل فوات الاوان
الموضوع لا يحتمل التجربه
او التضحيه و المجامله
انها حياتك الواحده
ليس هناك فرصه اخري

شكرا يارا علي الموضوع الهام
وارجو ان رأيي ميكونش زعلك
:smi411:*​ 

* 

هههههههههههه​​*​
*لا طبعا مزعلتش يايوري*
*والموضوع مش انا اللى كاتباه او ان ده رأيي الشخصي ده منقول *
*المصدر
**الكتاب : سنوات مع أسئلة الناس ( ج7) . 
المؤلف : قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث .
الناشر : الكلية الإكليريكية للأقباط الأرثوذكسية . 
الطبعة : الثانية مايو 1995 *

*بس بصراحة انا بأيده*
*وميرسي لمناقشتك الجميلة*​


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_لاء معتقدش ان حماتى هتكون قنبله لانها هيه السبب فى اسعادى طبعا لانها بنتها وبدام اتمنيت انى ارتبط ببنتها اكيد هتمنا انها تكون امى برده
ومننساش ان ديه تربيتها
ميرسى ليكى كتيييييير
موضوع روعه



​​_


----------



## الحانوتى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع جميل يا يارا وربنا يبارك ياختى​


----------



## amjad-ri (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع  مهم

شكرا يارا​*


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا يارا على موضوعك الرائع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسييييييييييي كتييييييييييير يارا على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يارا
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _لاء معتقدش ان حماتى هتكون قنبله لانها هيه السبب فى اسعادى طبعا لانها بنتها وبدام اتمنيت انى ارتبط ببنتها اكيد هتمنا انها تكون امى برده​​
> ومننساش ان ديه تربيتها
> ميرسى ليكى كتيييييير
> موضوع روعه
> ...


 ميرسي تونى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الحانوتى قال:


> موضوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع جميل يا يارا وربنا يبارك ياختى​


 ميررسي ياالحانوتى لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *موضوع مهم​*
> 
> 
> _*شكرا يارا*_​


 ميرسي أمجد لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *ميرسى يا يارا على موضوعك الرائع*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 ميرسي جوجو لردك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسييييييييييي كتييييييييييير يارا على الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 ميرسي ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا يارا​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا يارا
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> مودتى​


 ميرسي يا أبيه وليم لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع جميل يا يارا​


 ميرسي ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## cuteledia (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*الموضوع رائع يا يارا
تسلم ايدك يا سكر
ربنا يبارك محبتك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (6 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## vemy (9 فبراير 2009)

مواضيعك كلها لذيذة بجد.....تسلم ايدك


----------



## vemy (9 فبراير 2009)

يا قمر


----------



## tena_tntn (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## M a r i a m (13 فبراير 2009)

vemy قال:


> مواضيعك كلها لذيذة بجد.....تسلم ايدك


 


vemy قال:


> يا قمر


 ميرسي ياقمر لزوقك وردك الجميل


----------



## M a r i a m (13 فبراير 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل


 ميرسي ياقمري لزوقك ومشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2009)

رااااائع جدا  هو موضوعك يا y_a_r_a

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 فبراير 2009)

*جميل يا يويو
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر
وتبقى (حماتك ملاك)
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## M a r i a m (15 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رااااائع جدا هو موضوعك يا y_a_r_a
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


 ميرسي كليمو لردك ومرورك الجميل


----------



## M a r i a m (15 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *جميل يا يويو​*
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *ربنا يباركك ياقمر*
> *وتبقى (حماتك ملاك)*
> ...


 ههههههههه 
ميرسي ياقمر لزوقك وكلامك الرقيق
نورتى الموضوع


----------

